
Show HN: Firefox extension to set repeatable reminders/notes - palerdot
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/remindoro/
======
palerdot
Hi,

Author of extension here ... This extension is already available in chrome and
I just ported to Firefox since I recently started using Firefox as my primary
browser since quantum ... This is intentionally a offline only extension
designed mainly for having in browser reminders which sits nicely between
paper/pen notes and a cloud synced note taking app ... I don't want to sync
stuffs to cloud to have transient reminders ...

You can view the source here -
[https://github.com/palerdot/remindoro](https://github.com/palerdot/remindoro)

And chrome extension here -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/remindoro/njmniggb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/remindoro/njmniggbfobokemdjebnhmbldimkofkc)

